# Cat Only Eats Wet Food Now, Concerned



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

My cat, Zucchini, has had a rough little year of life. I got him back in December and he was free to take home, but very sick. I took him to the vet for dewormers, ear mite treatment. He got better, so I got him neutered. Then, his secondary neuter wound in his abdomen got infected and I had to take him to the vet again for antibiotics. He finally got off his antibiotics so I took him to the vet for vaccinations and a general check up a few weeks ago.

Starting last week, he quit eating dry food. I put water on it, but he only nibbled on it. I tried wet food, he seemed picky about which wet food brand he ate, but he finally accepted friskies wet food and I've been feeding him just that. 

He went to the vet about 2 weeks ago for his vaccines and a general check up. The vet checked his teeth and found nothing of concern, but now I am worried that maybe something is wrong. 
He usually only refuses dry food when it's cheap. So, I bought him 2 different brands of not so cheap dry food (friskies and kit n kaboodles), but he refused to eat that and instead followed me around like he knew if he held out I'd go buy him wet food (I did).

He's eating, but not for as long as he used to. It's like he's snacking instead of eating and he just stops by his food plate every hour to eat, but doesn't eat it all at one sitting anymore. 

I know dry food is just fast food carbs for cats, but I'm on a budget and if this cat could just eat dry food until I find a full time job, that would be great. As is, I have to drop off the 2 full bags of dry food he rejected to my local animal shelter so it won't go to waste. He's eating and playing and pooping and peeing normally, but it's just this one thing: his refusal to eat dry food.

Should I take him back to the vet again or just keep feeding him wet food (it's better for him, anyways, right?)?

Thank you! His behavior is the same, just the same super high energy levels he's always had. Lots of required play time. So, he's not low on energy, but I'm not sure what to make of his food strike. Thoughts?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you find a less expensive kind of tinned food?


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, he rejected a generic brand of wet cat food from Foods Maxx, but I am hopeful that I can find a nice middle ground at the local pet store. I will go shop there this week to see if there is a case of food that is relatively inexpensive but that is still wet food and still appealing to him! 

He ate his day time friskies wet food, so maybe he's just a picky eater?
Thank you for the reply!
:-D


----------



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

My cat started doing this and now we just buy her the wet food she likes or she will barely eat..I think they know if they hold out we will accommodate them haha


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Wet food is indeed better for cats, _but_ if there's any sudden unexplained change in a cat's eating habits, it's a concern. 

Personally, I'd take him to the vet. I know he went recently, but he could have become injured or ill in the meantime.


----------



## Samai (Apr 8, 2017)

A lot of pet food stores have samples of dry food you can try. Perhaps you can find him something he will eat this way.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Your cat is doing you a favor. He's telling you simply "Canned food is what my body NEEDS."

There simply is no good reason other than expediency and money to feed a cat dry food. It goes against everything their digestive system is made for. Now I totally understand money concerns as I have them myself. But bottom line is the cheapest cat food is better than any dry food. The data is there for you to see. Dry food is a creation for us to allow our pets to graze (which is also not good for them). 

Your cat is wise. LISTEN to him!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is he showing any signs that his mouth could be bothering him, like pawing at it, or drooling? Even if not, and even though he's playing normally, I think I'd take him to the vet and have his teeth checked carefully, just in case. As for the cost of wet food, if you know a kind he likes, you might be able to save money by ordering cases on line and putting it on autoship.


----------

